# Here'a a picture of some of my favorite slot cars



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

1/43rd Slot Cars that is. Many of these are customs and a bunch are as bought. The thing that is great about these is that the most expensive ones cost $12.99 new.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

What a nice bunch! 

I see a blue SSR in there.. but no yellow one?

Oh, Boo-Hoo-Hoo! The shame of it all!  

I knew it…not up to snuff. Boo-Hoo-Hoo!  

I’m off to take several hand controllers, make a noose, and hang myself from a beam…..

Boo-Hoo-Hoo  


(Still a great collection, Mike!)

Cheers..


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I see the red car near the keyboard what kind of it?? I mean brand and model. Is it a barracuda? 

You have nice looking cars there! :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

WesJY said:


> I see the red car near the keyboard what kind of it?? I mean brand and model. Is it a barracuda?
> 
> You have nice looking cars there! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Its an AMT 1/43rd Torino Model on a Carrera Go!!! chassis. That Red Porsche 935 next to it is my favorite of all.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Its an AMT 1/43rd Torino Model on a Carrera Go!!! chassis. That Red Porsche 935 next to it is my favorite of all.



ahhh I always get confused by the look of it. (torino and 68 barracuda) they almost look the same. Yeah I remember that coke (porsche) thats one nice looking porsche! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some sweet lookers. Didn't think that you could get that many styles in that scale.
:thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Some sweet lookers. Didn't think that you could get that many styles in that scale.
> :thumbsup: rr


Thanks, that's my point. There is a lot of cool stuff out there for this scale.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

You owe me a new keyboard! I doodled all over It and shorted it out. LOL Great bunch of cars. Where did you get the old coupe, the 55 , the gassers ,Superbird and the GT 40s? I would love to get my hands on them . Sundance


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The old coupe is a custom I got the body at Dollar Tree. Same with the 55 (if your talking about the green one its a 57'. The Willys are Roger Corrie resin casts as is the GT40 and yellow Ferrari, and the Superbird (I beleive is a Daytona) is a 1/43rd Plastic piece from Legends of Racing series. There are 12 cars in the LoR set. I think I have 6 of them. I've only mounted the Daytona so far.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Gotta say, I didn't know that there were so many out there either. I like the bigger scale too, more detail.....it's a good thing.

Very nice!!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info, ideas are just a jumping in my head. 
:wave: Sundance


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow! You have quite the impressive stable of 1:43 iron. Made me do a double take. The track and scenery looks very well done. Maybe there really something to this tweener scale after all.............


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah really nice stable and scenery, good work Mike

By the way here is a LINK to a 1/43 scale collector who own 2000+ cars.... A lot of them are just variations of colors for the same model in fact, but 2000 cars, WOW


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

zanza said:


> Yeah really nice stable and scenery, good work Mike
> 
> By the way here is a LINK to a 1/43 scale collector who own 2000+ cars.... A lot of them are just variations of colors for the same model in fact, but 2000 cars, WOW


2000???!!! all i can say "WWHOOOAAA!!" 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW...........*

Lot of potential for customs. Great collection! :thumbsup" rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

boss9 said:


> What a nice bunch!
> 
> I see a blue SSR in there.. but no yellow one?
> 
> ...


The only reason the Yellow SSR Lemonator isn't there is because I have it displayed here at work. It is a real conversation starter. I have learned that ther are a couple train people here since I put it out. Don't feel bad the one you did is great. I still have to post a picture of the front suspension.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That is the most 1/43 scale cars I've ever seen in one place! :thumbsup:


----------

